# Cool band/music tattoo?



## OnImpulse (Aug 31, 2009)

Im looking at getting my first tattoo and need ideas. Please share any and all badass ink. Lookin for something music related, but feel free to show off whatever!


----------



## MFB (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's my Tripoint headstock which as far as I know, I'm the only one to have this design, since it's from the Intrepid and decreases clockwise







Don't use this exact idea obviously as it's not an original idea but it's something to consider


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't have anything music-related although most people who see my sleeve think it's a Mastodon reference. Anyway, most of the people on here have probably seen my sleeve before (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...full-sleeve-session-4-aaaalmost-finished.html) and here's a pic of a portrait of my grandparents I had done a year and some ago:






As far as band tattoos, I plan on one day having the dove from the cover of Converge's No Heroes album tattooed onto my chest. The other guitarist in my band has the hand from You Fail Me on his calf and a friend of ours has the Jane Doe tattoo on his forearm. All pretty sick, methinks.


----------



## schecter007 (Sep 1, 2009)

I no you said cool music tattoo... but getting a slipknot S back when i was 18 and under the influence was very cool


----------



## budda (Sep 1, 2009)

my first 3 tattoos were music related.

treble clef, bass clef, "smokey guitar"


----------



## OnImpulse (Sep 1, 2009)

wow that portrait of your grandparents is pretty awesome.


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 1, 2009)

The kanji symbol is one half of the japanese word for music, ongaku. The first half will be added in another design when I have paid an Axe-Fx, Macbook, recording interface, recording software and possibly an Intrepid. So yeah, later.


----------



## conorreich (Sep 1, 2009)

this one isnt music related but its my favorite 




this one i got to symbolize my love for music without getting a typical music note or something


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 1, 2009)

Dude, I know this post is pretty much "against the grain" of the other posts and you won't want to here it, but I'm going to throw it out there.

If you have to ask what tattoo to get _you probably should not get a tattoo._

Just my


----------



## danenachtrieb (Sep 1, 2009)

i couldnt find other pix but this is on my ribs and it's HUGE! i thought i was gonna die seriously


----------



## vortex_infinium (Sep 1, 2009)

Can't find a better pic. The Berzerker dragon.


Image tags not working for some reason...

Fan Photos Photo Gallery - Photo 15 of 42 by THE BERZERKER - MySpace Photos


----------



## conorreich (Sep 1, 2009)

danenachtrieb said:


> i couldnt find other pix but this is on my ribs and it's HUGE! i thought i was gonna die seriously



wow thats pretty awesome dude
nice avatar too
i love cheesy horror movies.


----------



## MFB (Sep 1, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Dude, I know this post is pretty much "against the grain" of the other posts and you won't want to here it, but I'm going to throw it out there.
> 
> If you have to ask what tattoo to get _you probably should not get a tattoo._
> 
> Just my



I'm by no means advocating him just getting a tattoo by asking, but I felt it was a good use to throw out a cool tattoo pic


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 2, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Dude, I know this post is pretty much "against the grain" of the other posts and you won't want to here it, but I'm going to throw it out there.
> 
> If you have to ask what tattoo to get _you probably should not get a tattoo._
> 
> Just my


 
Very true, but inspiration is always inspiration. I've done quite a bit of tattoo designs for different people (only got one myself though) and a lot of the time there are huge steps from the inspiration to the final design. TS did say he was looking for ideas, not finished designs for him to use.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Sep 2, 2009)

vortex_infinium said:


> Can't find a better pic. The Berzerker dragon.
> 
> 
> Image tags not working for some reason...
> ...



I second this one


----------



## Jumpyjack (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm going to have my first tattoo soon, I was thinking about putting the Burning Heart from Dream Theater from The Images and Words album on my left chest.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 11, 2009)

i'm going to get my complete right leg covered with a collage of many different iron maiden eddies. if i have the money i'll start this next year.


----------



## Cynic (Sep 15, 2009)

danenachtrieb said:


> i couldnt find other pix but this is on my ribs and it's HUGE! i thought i was gonna die seriously



Really? 

I don't think I would ever get a tattoo of a cenobite.


----------

